
Reducing CSS bundle size 70% (short class names and scope isolation) - gajus
https://medium.com/@gajus/reducing-css-bundle-size-70-by-cutting-the-class-names-and-using-scope-isolation-625440de600b
======
tuxracer
It would be interesting to see benchmarks on load time. This seems to be
absent in many of these types of posts so it's not a clear what impact these
efforts have on end users.

~~~
gajus
This is primarily about saving bandwidth. Benchmark here is of little value.
If you are referring to the CSS scopes optimization, that would need a lot
larger project to test with than
[https://go2cinema.com/](https://go2cinema.com/).

